#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-31
<czajkowski> no ebel
<czajkowski> :o
<czajkowski> slashtom: what have you done with an ebel ;(
<slashtom> he's poorly
<czajkowski> oh noes
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-January/005179.html   could do with an Irish team answer
<czajkowski> slashtom: tell him get well soon
<slashtom> i will do
<terran> 493,80
<terran> whoops
<terran> wrong window
<czajkowski> terran: howdy doody
<czajkowski> terran: is Moonpie alive?
<terran> I have no idea, haven't heard from him in weeks
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> terran: hows life with you anways ?
<terran> Good, had visitors this weekend
<terran> spent a bit more money than I intended to
<terran> so I don't have as much to spend in Brussels
<terran> but still
<terran> it was enjoyable
<czajkowski> but it will be fu
<czajkowski> fun
<czajkowski> terran: sign up http://l33tm33t.eventbrite.com/
<terran> czajkowski: you going to that?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> could be interesting
<kenguest> lo
<airurando> czajkowski you about?
<czajkowski> airurando: I am
<airurando> wow that was quick
<airurando> small thinh
<czajkowski> shoot
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConferenceAppearances
 * czajkowski is just in from the pub 
<czajkowski> airurando: aye
<airurando> hope you had a good time.
<czajkowski> was grand
<czajkowski> needed after long long day :D
<airurando> should tdr112s promotional effort at the Business Value of Open Source Software seminar go on that page?
<czajkowski> aye
<airurando> long days are the worst.
<airurando> good stuff.
<airurando> I'll put it up so.
<airurando> tdr112 is nowhere to be found.
<czajkowski> college I suspect
<czajkowski> or else the tog party got mad :)
<airurando> indeed
<airurando> it was good seeing him at Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-01
<Chat4580> hey everyone
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> hey]
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> tdr112: how's you?
<czajkowski> college going well
<czajkowski> ohhh we may be taking on interns/co-op placement students
<tdr112> i have this week off start back next week , have been doing my final year project
<tdr112> cool
<czajkowski> hows that going ?
<tdr112> ebel: slashtom did you take any photos on ssaturday that i could link to in the team report
<ebel> tdr112: yes, sorta
<tdr112> not too bad , missed a few weeks on it when i was sick so lets to do
<ebel> gimmie a few mins
<tdr112> ebel: no rush i will do it this afternoon
<czajkowski> can someone from the irish team reply to daniel holbach mail re loco censuts
<czajkowski> *census
<czajkowski> we've only had 25 out of 180 teams reply
<ebel> yeah i skimmed that message
<ebel> Seems a lot based on launchpad
 * slashtom sees cztab emailing his old uni's job list
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> :)
<slashtom> tis hard recruiting
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> and ones who have a clue aboit open souce
<ebel> tdr112: you can see some bowling photos here http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/tags/ubuntuie
<tdr112> ebel: thanks
<czajkowski> I really would like AIB to win  http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/finance/2011/0201/1224288694835.html?sms_ss=twitter&at_xt=4d47e57a23297b67,0
<ebel> hehehe
<ebel> all the big consultancy companies are like this
<ebel> Complete waste of money
<slashtom> aye, and there is little love in the world for oracle
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This Channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 16th Feb. 2011 8pm here || Ubuntu Hours: Dublin: last Wed. of month @ 7pm, Trinity Capital Hotel; Limerick: last Thurs. of month @ 6pm, Absolute Hotel
<airurando> evening infoturtle
<infoturtle> how do airurando
<airurando> you feeling better?
<infoturtle> much, just just takes time
<infoturtle> *it
<airurando> glad to hear it
<infoturtle> any word on how your father is?
<airurando> he's better thanks but still in the regional
<czajkowski> airurando: oh noes :(
<infoturtle> good, always good to hear people are on the mend
<airurando> still don't know about if I'll be going down tomorrow or thursday
<airurando> howdy czajkowski
<infoturtle> no pressure, if you don't come down we'll work around it
<airurando> brother and sisters got in to see him yesterday but no visitors allowed today.
<airurando> will find out in the morning if it's go or no go.
<infoturtle> no visitors all day? thats odd
<infoturtle> like I said no presure and just let me know
<airurando> Regional is closed to visitors to all patients with the exception of 'critical' patients.
<infoturtle> I'll be back to bus grabing health before you know it
<infoturtle> oh, didn't know that
<czajkowski> aye happens with flu outbreak
<czajkowski> helps stop it spreading
<airurando> aye indeed
<czajkowski> frustraing for patients and family
<airurando> aye again
<infoturtle> well, you can't fault that kinda logic, it sound effective
<airurando> I can fault it.
<infoturtle> well yes
<infoturtle> from that point of view
<czajkowski> aye
<airurando> Improve cleaning and hygiene standards.
<airurando> one of our main worries is the possibility that he may come out with swine flu!!
<infoturtle> ya, that would be great if he didn't, can't believe thats still going around!!
<airurando> anyhow, I do hope to get down to Limerick and meet up with infoturtle :)
<airurando> will keep you posted.
<infoturtle> its a shame that I couldn't make it up cos I am mad to meet more of the team, but when/if you're down we can grab a coffee if you want
<infoturtle> cool, just let me know
<infoturtle> I'll get back to work then
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-02
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/1/detail/  :D
<tdr112> morning
<tdr112> airurando: did you take photos at the last ubuntu hour
<slashtom> they're on pix.ie iirc
<tdr112> thanks
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> how are we all
<czajkowski> new feature in the LD http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/1/detail/
<czajkowski> meetings :)
<tdr112> website is down
<tdr112> our website that is
<czajkowski> ours is?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> there was an issue last weekwith the domain name
<czajkowski> but that was fixed
<czajkowski> wonder if infoturtle is doing stuff to it
<airurando> morning all
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<airurando> tdr112: http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/400293
<airurando> if you didn't get it already that is.
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<tdr112> draft team report https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/TeamReports/11/January i have asked on the mailing list for the podcat crew to update it a bit more info from them
<airurando> nice one tdr112
<czajkowski> tdr112: nice
<czajkowski> :D
 * czajkowski misses the team 
<czajkowski> :(
<slashtom> you should come visit us for one of our geeknics sometime :)
<airurando> czajkowski: Awwww. The team misses you to.
<airurando> czajkowski.: any experience with the meeting feature on the LD?
<airurando> proof of Oisin's double strike at the start of the final bowling game...
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/2147717/in/album/400293
<czajkowski> airurando: no it was only deployed yesterday
<airurando> OK
<czajkowski> but it should be a case of logging into your team
<czajkowski> and adding the meeting
<czajkowski> it only went live early this morning i fact
<ebel> hmmm meeetings eh?
<ebel> bug no1: no ubuntu-ie meeting has ever been chaired by 'rorymcc' :P
<ebel> If only launchpad had a way to store irc nicks :P
<czajkowski> all in one place as folks have looked for.
<czajkowski> team reports is the next big issue to work on
<ebel> good start.
<ebel> Bug: Has a link to the meeting minutes when the meeting is being created, even though the meeting hasn't started
<ebel> Bug: Meeting times not aware of time zones. (help text says enter time in UTC). This may or may not be a good thing
<ebel> (And don't worry I do this to my company's web software too :P )
<czajkowski> ebel: have you logged the bugs?
<czajkowski> or just in here :)
<ebel> NO :P
<ebel> *No :P
<czajkowski> well then loog the bugs :)
<czajkowski> it only went live about 4 hours ago :)
<ebel> touché
<czajkowski> if you do file em
<czajkowski> let me know so I can pooike them
<czajkowski> ok
<ebel> last few loco-directory bugts then
<ebel> :P
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> poking dev now
<czajkowski> tdr112: you'll be happy to know blog posts will be coming today
<czajkowski> one just done
<tdr112> czajkowski: good stuff
<czajkowski> ebel: talk to mahaller reason for timezones
<ebel> I see bug reply
<ebel> Not so bad for us for the next few months until Irish Standard Time. Twould be worse for countries far from the meridian.
<slashtom> timezones have been eliminated?
<ebel> IRC meetings on loco directories are UTC only
<slashtom> ah, that could get confusing in a month's time
<ebel> Indeed
<ebel> It makes sense for global IRC meetings, like any of the ubuntu-classroom stuff
<ebel> less so, when everyone is either on one timezone or very close to each other.
<ebel> The USA is on multiple timezones and they don't use UTC for television programmes
<ebel> "$SHOWNAME at seven, eight central" etc.
<ebel> Then again the USA is Special™ :P
<czajkowski> ebel: ths answer was some teams like florida span differnt timezones
<ebel> I know.
<ebel> *shrug* I filed a bug report. :)
<czajkowski> ebel: can you pop into #ubuntu-locoteams
<slashtom> as some teams span several timezones it makes sense that everyone would prefer UTC
<ebel> ah timezones
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-03
<daxroc> Morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> hello
<airurando> afternoon
<airurando> how is everyone?
<slashtom> good afternoon
<ebel> wow it is the afternoon
<airurando> hi slashtom and ebel
<tdr112> hey guys
<airurando> banner and tablecloth delivered to infoturtle last night
<ebel> airurando: deadly thanks!
<airurando> nice guy
<airurando> hi tdr112
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> yay
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-30
<kaipreshaw> hey guys can some one help me with this
<kaipreshaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822841/
<andru> hello to all, I come bearing news!
<andru> I got a place for the Limerick UGJ, just need a date now
<andru> any word on a date for anywhere else??
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-31
<slashtommy> Firefox (10.04 LTS) was updated yesterday for some bizarre reason, tis now broke - i need an urgent fix
 * slashtommy uses LTS so that these problems shouldn't occur
<czajkowski> slashtommy: desktop?
<slashtommy> czajkowski: laptop, if it makes a difference?
<ebel> desktop ubuntu version, as opposed to ubuntu server
<czajkowski> ebel: aye
<ebel> slashtommy is using ubuntu desktop, not ubuntu server
<czajkowski> slashtommy: have you filed a bug I can go ask in #ubuntu-desktop and see whats the issue if you want?
<slashtommy> i haven't the time
<slashtommy> i need a web browser that works with .aspx pages and can open PDFs inside salesforce.com
<slashtommy> if i don't get this in the next few hours, i will have no alternative but to install debian on here and get a stable system
<czajkowski> ok I'll go ask so
<czajkowski> ok ok
<czajkowski> would help to have a bug
<czajkowski> but I cna ask
<slashtommy> NB I use the LTS so i shouldn't get these issues
<slashtommy> i have better things to do than to fix my computer
<czajkowski> have pinged tis lunchitime
<slashtommy> anyway, how are you czajkowski?
<czajkowski> ntb
<czajkowski> writing slides for a panel in fosdem at the weekend
<czajkowski> slashtommy: can you join #ubuntu-desktop
<czajkowski> have the guy who looks after ff in the desktop there ready to help please
<slashtommy> tbh, i'm 2 hours behind with work i need to be done before lunch
<czajkowski> then I cant help to give him the info
<czajkowski> I want to help
<slashtommy> (as i didn't have a working web browser)
<czajkowski> but this is kinda hard
<czajkowski> went to paris at the weekend
<czajkowski> surpeie for jon for our anniversary 1 year :D
<ebel> czajkowski: paris nice?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> but very cold
<czajkowski> and it's just starting to semi snow here
<tdr112> czajkowski: i must bring a coat tomorrow so
<ebel> tdr112: going to france?
<tdr112> na london tomorrow
<czajkowski> tdr112: ahh thought you were there last night
<czajkowski> its very cold today
<tdr112> czajkowski: flying in tomorrow morning
<czajkowski> tdr112: bookmark http://www.tfl.gov.uk/
<tdr112> will do
<tdr112> any apps i should have
<czajkowski> there is a tube one
<czajkowski> it'll tell you if there is good or bad service but not much use
<czajkowski> better off using that site via the web to navigagte your way around
<tdr112> ok thanks
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-28
<fabiomaca> morning!!!!
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> morning all
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<czajkowski> tdr112: any more conferences youre going to ?
<tdr112> makerfaire UK,
<tdr112> going to india for 3 weeks in may
<czajkowski> oh wow
<czajkowski> why ?
<tdr112> wedding
<czajkowski> try and not get sick :)
<tdr112> hmm I hope not as 2 days after I come back I have another wedding to go too
<ebel> tdr112: wow cool.
<ebel> I've never been to india.
<ebel> you might sick when you're over there.
<ebel> 3 weeks is a decent amount of time to go for
<czajkowski> just try and only use bottled water
<ebel> Yep. Peel or boil everything
<ebel> and bring immodium
<czajkowski> lots of it
<czajkowski> dad ended up in hospital there for a week
<ebel> yeah, you have to be careful with dehydration if it'll be hot there
<ebel> just drink lots of water, all the time
<czajkowski> and always check the seal of the bottle
<ebel> yep
<tdr112> hmm , lots to weary of
<czajkowski> tdr112: do you have to get any jabs going out there?
<tdr112> I have not looked into any of these things, just made the mind up to go over the weekend
<ebel> you'll probably get a few shots.
<ebel> i don't think it's a malarial region, is it?
<ebel> tdr112: you can have fun with squat toilets :P
<ebel> bring some Dioralyte. it's basically salt that you mix with water and drink the foul stuff down.
<ebel> it's for dehydration
<ebel> over the counter in a pharmacy. Tis good if you get sick and then dehydrated
<tdr112> added all these to a list, reading lonely planet now
<zmoylan> http://www.webmd.com/vaccines/vaccines-for-travel-to-india
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-29
<czajkowski> hows folks
<terran> grand sure
<czajkowski> zmoylan: hows the hip doing ?
<zmoylan> down to one crutch.  have been out using a stick instead of crutch but it's pushing it a little too hard.  try and walk for at least an hour a day to keep pushing it.  how's the back?
<czajkowski> a lot straigher
<czajkowski> only an inch and a half out now from being totally straight
<czajkowski> have a great physio
<czajkowski> works wonders!
<zmoylan> can make all the difference!
<zmoylan> it's one of those professions like nursing which is much under appreciated.
<czajkowski> it really can
<czajkowski> I usually swear while his elbow is in my spine
<czajkowski> and he uses needles at the same time also
<zmoylan> it's so hard to quantify the difference between good and great.
<czajkowski> but so effective
<zmoylan> no further surgical intervention required?
<czajkowski> well will depend on how I get on with this physio tbh
<zmoylan> fingers crossed all goes well!
<solarcloud_3srcn> Is anyone going to see Stallman at TCD next week ?  http://www.fsf.org/events/20130204-dublin
<tdr112> i was thinking about going
<tdr112> but i dont want to just listen to a rant
<solarcloud_3srcn> right, Are you in dublin /
<solarcloud_3srcn> ?
<tdr112> I am
<solarcloud_3srcn> It would be nice to get him to sign something, as he may not be around in a decade or so ...
<czajkowski> not if he keeps eating stuff off his feet or beard
<solarcloud_3srcn> hahaha !
<solarcloud_3srcn> czajkowski: How do you pronounce your name BTW ?
<czajkowski> Chi Kov Ski
<solarcloud_3srcn> oh ok , i get it.
<solarcloud_3srcn> I  would go, but I hate Trinity... :(
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-30
<andru183_> screen isn't all that user friendly
<zmoylan> even the name is resistant to easy searches online
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> hows folks
<ebel> ahoy
<andru183_> getting back into the college grove... which means trying to use screen again.... which means failing
<ebel> aye screen can be a pain. but it allows you to do some things
<ebel> You could look at tmux? it's a screen-analog?
<slashbel> man screen
<andru183_> it's cool, I'll just have to get used to it again
<andru183_> it's good once you get the hang of it
<czajkowski> andru183_: you on co-op now?
<andru183_> nope, next semester and summer
<czajkowski> ah cool
<czajkowski> andru183_: so what modules you doing this semester?
<andru183_> software testing and inspection
<andru183_> software dev project
<andru183_> mobie app dev
<andru183_> database systems
<andru183_> and networks
<czajkowski> oh interesting stuff
<czajkowski> bar networks
<czajkowski> I hate networks
<czajkowski> andru183_: you seen the ubuntu phone app development ?
<andru183_> yea! excited about it, really wana try it out!
<andru183_> never thought about a dev build of it
<czajkowski> let me find you the links
<czajkowski> andru183_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<czajkowski> maybe of use to you and others in your year
<czajkowski> perhaps I could even get a speaker over to your class?
<andru183_> yea, that would be great!!
<czajkowski> who is the lecturer?
<czajkowski> andru183_: how many in the course?
<andru183_> im my year about 60~ but not all them would show. If we did it under compsoc it would bring more
<andru183_> about 50~
<andru183_> Chris Exton
<czajkowski> well if you ever did decide to approach him re the ubuntu mobile phone app dev and the class work cc me on the mail at my work address
<czajkowski> and I could then try and see if I could get a developer to talk to your class?
<czajkowski> kinda real world experience
<andru183_> yea, I'll talk to him and see what he thinks and we'll try flesh it out from there :D
<czajkowski> andru183_: cool mail is laura.czajkowski   @  canonical.com
<andru183_> great, cheers czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/01/ubuntu-women-full-circle-follow-up-with-laura-czajkowski/
#ubuntu-ie 2014-01-30
<Canaan1> hi guys. i was hoping to find someone who speaks irish who might be able to translate two sentances from a video clip for me?
<zmoylan-hp> trying to think of irc channel with irish speakers in it.  maybe #linux on ilug irc
<zmoylan-hp> irc.linux.ie
<Canaan1> ok thank you very much zmoylan-hp. i will try there
<zmoylan-hp> not many folk around after midnight
<Canaan1> oooh, didnt think UK was that far ahead of Canada
<zmoylan-hp> ireland is not in uk, what's the video anyway?
<Canaan1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cOpKNCBGxI&feature=youtu.be
<Canaan1> oh, the uk/england/britain/etc thing always confuses me :P
<Canaan1> and also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CompT2S1AMs&feature=youtu.be
<zmoylan-hp> no generic greetings or phrases to my ear
<Canaan1> nah, Its a single sentance not really a conversation
<Canaan1> thanks for looking anyway zmoylan-hp
<zmoylan-hp> if you ask in #linux in around 12 hours you might get a response.  about 10% of irish speak irish
<Canaan1> wow, i didnt know that
<Canaan1> i will come back. thanks again
<Canaan1> most people don't want to even click a youtube link for some reason
<andru183_> did you get it Canaan1 ??
<Canaan1> ah nope
<Canaan1> not yet
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> anyone looking for a new role - dublin based one just came up http://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions/technical-services-manager-emea
 * slashbel only noticed that the mongodb.ie is right around the corner from tog
<czajkowski> yeah we look onto it
<czajkowski> :D
#ubuntu-ie 2018-02-03
<Droid_> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  upbfnod: daxroc royan meetingology ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Droid_> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  gciizyg: royan tdr112 philroche ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
